# Can ATITool can use with Neverwinter Night?



## LCsquare (Apr 1, 2005)

Greetings.

I am playing with Neverwinter Night (about 2 years). When the ATITool 0.22 release, I try this version ATITool with Neverwinter night and it crashes.

I want to know is this bug fixed?

THX!


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 3, 2005)

try 0.0.23 or a dev build from here


----------



## LCsquare (Apr 3, 2005)

Really?

Is there any users reported back that the bug is fixed ??

And have you test it ?

Sorry for so many questions.

Thank you~


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 3, 2005)

i think i fixed some issues with nwn a few months ago .. not 100% sure .. give the new version a try and let us know


----------

